# What is your sexual orientation?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

All answers are anonymous.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Straight, but DiCaprio really makes me feel confused sometimes.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

78% straight with a sprinkling of fairy dust


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

Asexual


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Trans isn't a sexual orientation.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Straight.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Stupid question but where is the difference between a trans-man and a trans-woman? 

Oh yeah and I'm a 100% straight virgin so if anybody wants to date me feel free to contact me.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I only like the ladies...


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Trans isn't a sexual orientation.


+ 1

I'm a bisexual transwoman.



Madara Uchiha said:


> Stupid question but where is the difference between a trans-man and a trans-woman?


Trans woman : born male, identifies as female
Trans man: born female, identifies as male

Both may be any orientation, just like regular men and women.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I think I am straight but hey, things can change in the future.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Straight Male.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Straight / asexual ish. Or something.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I am the confused about everything. What is the "something else"?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

i just want luv said:


> I am the confused about everything. What is the "something else"?


Idk, probably something like ...

attracted to animals
attracted to dead bodies
...
?


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> All answers are anonymous.


Where is pansexual?


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

sad


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Gay for Steve Buscemi, if he dies before me though I'll just have to settle with being straight.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

truant said:


> + 1
> 
> I'm a bisexual transwoman.
> 
> ...


thanks it always confused me too


----------



## Robyn85 (May 23, 2015)

I'm one of the "something else"
Pansexual


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Straight


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

im straight as a horseshoe, wait...


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Lesbian


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Male Lesbian


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I made a thread on this a while ago, if you're interested, as it has a lot of responses.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f19/what-s-your-orientation-1265017/

As for my sexual orientation, I'm basically homosexual in terms of sexual attraction. I don't use that label though because I find it a little too constraining. It doesn't really leave room for me to have any attraction to women, which I occasionally do (although it is never sexual). Plus coming out as gay terrifies me.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

AllieG said:


> I think I am straight but hey, things can change in the future.


I'll always be around if "things change".


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I understand why most girls like girls.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Raeden said:


> I'll always be around if "things change".


Do you have a hard time getting a girlfriend?


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm straight, but I'm sometimes attracted to boyish, androgynous and dominant women. I'm not sure if I could have sex with a woman or not. It might just be that they look like androgynous men, which I'm also attracted to(and it fascinates me if women look masculine). All my sexual experiences have been with men, and I never watch lesbian porn, for example. So yeah... straight with a tiny questionmark, I guess.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Do you have a hard time getting a girlfriend?


Psh. I have a hard time getting _friends_.


----------



## Fenn (Jun 4, 2015)

Straight, as far as I know. But I've never been with anyone soooo :stu


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Straight male,but I'd like to become asexual


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Male Lesbian


LOL you might possibly be kidding, but I sometimes feel like this. Possibly also a little bit bi-curious too. How come that's not an option here?


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I stand for no labels.


----------



## FloweringSeason (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm a hetero asexual (sex-repulsed).


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

It looks like straight males have won again! Look at these glorious results... 45%. Thats an absolute landside!

Boom!!! Take _that_ rest of society! :evil


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Questioning. I've been involved with mostly men, but I have been attracted to women too. I just haven't dated one yet, so I wouldn't know for sure if I'm bi/pan.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Perpendicular


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Straight


----------

